# bild von "echt leder" zeichen gesucht....



## axe van ecks (20. August 2002)

So hi,

ich weiß diese "bild gesucht" posts passen nirgends so richtig rein, aber hier doch am besten  

Also ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. Falls nicht, ich suche ein Bild von diesen "echt leder" zeichen, die immer bei Leder-Taschen, o.ä. dabei sind.... ich hab schon bei google gesucht und bei den free-stock-sites auch... also bitte keine links zu diesen Seiten...

... ich hoffe dass evtl. jemand von euch sowas daheim liegen hat und evtl. für mich photografieren könnte..

thx....

peace


----------



## kasi (20. August 2002)

Meinst du dieses Zeichen was so braun ist und aussieht wie ein toter Bär als Bettvorleger ohne kopf


----------



## freekazoid (20. August 2002)

gibt es denn noch ein anderes?


----------



## kasi (21. August 2002)

Ja es gibt ein anderes.

Aber hier mal das was ich meinte:


----------



## Mythos007 (21. August 2002)

Ich habe hier nur das polnische Zeichen für echtes
Leder gefunden  *duck* - bis dann dann Mythos007


----------



## axe van ecks (21. August 2002)

ok danke euch allen


----------

